# Fighting parking tickets



## jat (Jan 13, 2006)

I am going to fight 2 parking tickets but haven't received any notices when to appear. Its been over a year.................is there some kind of time limit where if they don't call you in then the ticket is void? TIA


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

This is ehMac not the Craigslist Rant & Rave section....


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No matter the province, I fear the worst if over a year has passed with no response. In most provinces, the onus is on YOU to file notice that you intend to dispute the ticket and arrange a court date to do so. 

I would check with the courts quickly. My experience tells me by now you very well may have a lien against your next drivers license renewal before those tickets, plus penalty are paid.

I could be wrong of course, but I have seen this happen time and time again in at least three provinces.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

SINC said:


> No matter the province, I fear the worst if over a year has passed with no response. In most provinces, the onus is on YOU to file notice that you intend to dispute the ticket and arrange a court date to do so.
> 
> I would check with the courts quickly. My experience tells me by now you very well may have a lien against your next drivers license renewal before those tickets, plus penalty are paid.
> 
> I could be wrong of course, but I have seen this happen time and time again in at least three provinces.



I think Nova Scotia does this now.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> No matter the province, I fear the worst if over a year has passed with no response. In most provinces, the onus is on YOU to file notice that you intend to dispute the ticket and arrange a court date to do so.
> 
> I would check with the courts quickly. My experience tells me by now you very well may have a lien against your next drivers license renewal before those tickets, plus penalty are paid.
> 
> I could be wrong of course, but I have seen this happen time and time again in at least three provinces.


This is also more or less how it works in Ontario. Likely the only "notice" you will receive will be one telling you that you cannot renew your license until you clear you tickets, and the longer you leave them the more expensive they become, what with potential penalties and costs, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I say ignore it. A lot of parking tickets never go paid, and due to statutes of limitations, they just roll off the books.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> I say ignore it. A lot of parking tickets never go paid, and due to statutes of limitations, they just roll off the books.


Do not bet the farm on this advice!!!


> Defaulted fines
> 
> Any Parking Infraction Notices that are at the enforcement stage (Plate Denial) can only be paid at the Ministry of Transportation and through the ServiceOntario kiosks by selecting Kiosk option "PAY FINES TO RENEW STICKER".
> 
> ...


The phrase "Parking Infraction Notices issued prior to 1995 that are at the conviction stage" strongly suggests that there is a long "statute of limitation" period (if any limit at all exists) - long enough so that you will be without a license long before it runs out. The above quote comes from the City of Toronto, Parking ticket payment pages. Other juristictions will have very similar rules. 

GT, I think it is irresponsible to counsel scoff-law behaviour.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

jat said:


> I am going to fight 2 parking tickets but haven't received any notices when to appear. Its been over a year.................is there some kind of time limit where if they don't call you in then the ticket is void? TIA


fight the tickets, I do and have won my fair share of the battles, The Toronto Parking authority are just a bunch of ticket writing robots they don't care what the situation is they write the ticket and leave.

for example
Toronto Meter Maid Tickets Trapped Car

Laterz


----------



## jat (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm in Toronto............I went to the Parking authority and chose the court option but haven't heard, or received anything in the mail. I'm not from Toronto so this is why I asked. Thanks all.....................


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

dona83 said:


> This is ehMac not the Craigslist Rant & Rave section....


Nice attitude.

Posts like these turn off those who are relatively new to ehMac.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Whatever happened to just paying for your mistake?


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Didn't you hear?? No one is responsible anymore.

It's Society's fault, every time.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Ottawa told me it would take about a year to set a date; it took 10 months. I fought it and won as the tickets was unjusitifed. I got a suspended sentence as the judge agreed with my case....I think I should become a lawyer. 80)


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*It went out of fashion with Enron and Exxon*



gwillikers said:


> Whatever happened to just paying for your mistake?



1. Sometimes it is not your mistake. Generally there is not just one parking bylaw. There are a multitude to cover each place there is a no parking sign. Sometimes there is just a no parking sign, with no bylaw to back it. Sometimes the no parking does not extend as far down the street as the no parking signs do.

They do this to make money just as much as to control traffic. Sometimes they do not do it well.

2. You are innocent until proven guilty. If you do not believe you are guilty why on earth would you ever roll over and play dead. That's just dumb. There is absolutely no virtue in being a door mat.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me!
I have a ticket I need to pay.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Hmmm...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I've really got to learn to look at the dates on posts, I've been sucked in way too many times.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

If we wren't meant to revisit old posts then why do we keep em? And how long is old?


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I just followed an Honourable Citizen.

That's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I have over a dozen tickets I've signed the intention to appear in court for, and I haven't heard a single thing on any of them (Toronto). They told me I'd hear about a court day in a while, but it's been over 2 years. I renew my license yearly, and haven't had any problems or outstanding fines or anything.

I hear they're throwing tickets out because they're so backlogged, but then again this is just here say.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm this is a blast from the past.

We ran a story on this problem earlier this year btw.

TheStar.com | GTA | The Fixer: Parking tickets vanish


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Here's an innovative way of unclogging the courts with idiots fighting parking tickets: Make parking tickets non-negotiable, and revoke the right to fight them. Problem solved. I'm willing to bet 99% of those who receive parking tickets deserved them. Taking time off of work to fight a $30 ticket -- a fight you may lose regardless -- will probably cost you more than $30 in lost salary, unless you're lucky to be not working the hours of the courts in any case.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Lars said:


> Here's an innovative way of unclogging the courts with idiots fighting parking tickets: Make parking tickets non-negotiable, and revoke the right to fight them. Problem solved. I'm willing to bet 99% of those who receive parking tickets deserved them. Taking time off of work to fight a $30 ticket -- a fight you may lose regardless -- will probably cost you more than $30 in lost salary, unless you're lucky to be not working the hours of the courts in any case.
> 
> It's amazing what people will fight - that they full well know they're guilty of - versus accepting responsibility, particularly over something so minor, and inexpensive, such as a parking ticket.


I got a $40 ticket because my trunk was hanging passed the "no parking" sign. The only thing I violated was crossing paths with a failure prone-power tripping-control freak of a metre maid. I fought it and never got a court date either. 

You know how much money the government could suck from people if they just didn't fight anything. Sort of like Government system access fees. You know you would fight Rogers if you could!


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

One time I got a parking ticket because I was parked in a Snow Route during a rain storm. Apparently rain in Hamilton is legally considered to be "Snow" if it is raining between November and April.

I got another because I was parked on a construction site "parked the wrong way on a one way street". The street was no longer there, as they had torn down a number of buildings for the new Ministry building in St. Catharines.

I fought these tickets just because of principle, and ended up winning both times because the officers never showed up to the trial. I suppose you could say it "cost" me money, but at the job I had, I didn't have much work in the mornings anyways.

I got a ticket last year - I was clearly parked in a marked parking spot on a street with parking on both sides. It annoyed me because I had no idea what the fine was for - though I didn't bother with court because it was only a $10 fine. I haven't had a ticket in that spot since - though the city had been lax at cutting me a check when they ruined the paint on my previous car with the barrel that fell off their truck...


----------

